# pic.



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

My baby! got him at two inches


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice! What do you feed him/her? and how big is your arowanna now? looks huge!


----------



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

whole shrimp,crab,cichlid pellets,earth worms,hamburger. he's a little over two feet when this picture was taken.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That is huge. How big to they get when full size?


----------



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

he's not quite a year old yet. Ive been told in healthy conditions can reach 4 feet or better.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice, Fish like that are one of the joys of owning a large aquarium.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome, thanks for sharing


----------

